# career move



## legendrider (Aug 20, 2005)

I have been employed by to tree services in my area one large one small, because i have spray licensce noone i willing to help take my climbing to the next level. i have tried to covey my passion to no avial. i have invested plenty of time and money to attend both acrt and arbormaster training. it appears i have doomed myself to the spray rig what do i do?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 20, 2005)

Give Aspen Tree Experts a call. The Chisholm's might be able to get you into the trees.


----------



## legendrider (Aug 20, 2005)

*hi*

i tried that they have too many employees as it is they said


----------



## MLG (Sep 3, 2005)

LegendRider, are you wanting to stay local or would you be willing to relocate?


----------



## legendrider (Sep 3, 2005)

*at this point.*

I would be willing to relocate temporarly if not long term depending on the situation. But the main answer is yes. thank you


----------

